# Getting OS 8.1 on the internet



## rcorrino (May 31, 2006)

I'm trying to ressurect an old LC575 (upgraded LC 550) with OS 8.1. I found on the street. I can get on the net easily using the modem. What I want to know is how I can connect this to my router (Belkin) and access my SBC supplied 2Wire DSL Modem.

The 575 has the ethernet card option built in and I can access other computers on the network (OS 10.3.9) but I can't get it to see the DSL modem and connect out. I've put in the correct IP #s, DNS ect but I'm affraid I'm missing something.

If someone could enlighten me as to what control panels and extensions are needed (apple or third party) it would be greatly appreciated.

Now I can enjoy and revisit old my old Hypercard Stacks!!!


----------



## adambyte (May 31, 2006)

Oi... this is stretching back.... do you have a TCP/IP control panel? If so, open it up annd make sure it's configured to use "Built-In Ethernet"... that's a start...


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2006)

If that LC 575 isn't receiving the IP, subnet mask, gateway, and DNS nameserver information from DHCP then it needs to be manually entered.  Your ISP can supply you with the necessary DNS nameserver information (which is the likely culprit).


----------



## rcorrino (Jun 2, 2006)

Adambyte,nixgeek

Thanks for the replies. Yes, TCP/IP is is on and ethernet is selected. As I mentioned, I can get onto my LAN ok, it's going out the 'net that's got me baffled. I'm not Using DHCP. I have everything manually inputted and the LC has it's own IP address. I've checked and re-checked the subnet mask, gateway and DNS. Is the DNS no different from the DNS nameserver info? I'll be looking into this,

Thanks.

RC


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 2, 2006)

In the DNS nameserver info, you should probably put the router's IP address so that the computer knows where to get DNS information from... can you post a screenshot of your TCP/IP control panel so we can see what information may be missing/incorrect?


----------



## rcorrino (Jun 3, 2006)

That is what I thought. Actually, my router's IP address is the Gateway. I ususally put the DSL modem's IP address as DNS. (The DSL modem from 2Wire has a built in USB/Ethernet/Wireless B router. All single port. This functionality is turned off except for the ethernet connection to which the Belkin router is connected.) This works for all the machines in the house.. from a Dell Inspiron running Win2K to two iMacs with Panther and a TiBook and a G5 with Tiger.

I have a feeling that Apple's implementation of TCP/IP in OS 8 is not that compliant. The main networking protocol for this OS is still Appletalk. I'll try connecting the 575 directly to the DSL modem and see if that works.

As for posting a screenshot, I would love to but I don't know how to do that too. As far as I know, this forum is still text based.

Thanks for all the help guys....


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 3, 2006)

You need to enter the *DNS nameservers from your ISP* into the nameserver section of the TCP/IP control panel.  There's nothing wrong with Apple's TCP/IP in Mac OS 8.  I've gotten machines like my Quadra 650 running both System 7.6.1 and MacOS 8.1 as well as a StarMax 4000 running Mac OS 9.1 on the internet without any problems.  I have a Linksys WRT54G and a Westell modem from Earthlink.  All my machines are connecting just fine.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 3, 2006)

BTW, screenshots on the Mac are Command-Shift-3 for a desktop screenshot and Command-Shift-4 for a manually selected screenshot.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jun 3, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> You need to enter the *DNS nameservers from your ISP* into the nameserver section of the TCP/IP control panel.


never put the router or modem ip in the dns field, it will never find web pages that way.  always use the number that your isp gave you.  if you don't know it, call them, and they will tell you.  there should be at least 2 ip numbers, the main dns, and the backup dns.  i have always put the backup first, because it is used less, and seems to resond faster.  thats what i had to do to get my quadra 800 with 8.1 online with qwest.


----------



## rcorrino (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks nixgeek, I'll call my isp and try that.

Oh, i know how to take screenshots on the mac, what I have not figured out yet is how to post them in this forum but thanks for the help.....

rcorrino


----------



## rcorrino (Jun 4, 2006)

sinclair_tm

Wierd, all the computers in the house is connected that way Gateway=router IP, DNS=DSL modem IP and they all connect fine. I do know the two IP addresses you mean. I can see them when I select the advanced configuration set-up on the DSL modem. I've tried using these numbers on the TCP/IP control panel still without any luck. Maybe I'll have better luck putting the actual nameserver domian names there instead of the IP no.s. I'll call my ISP and find those out.

Thanks for the help.

RC


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2006)

rcorrino said:
			
		

> Thanks nixgeek, I'll call my isp and try that.
> 
> Oh, i know how to take screenshots on the mac, what I have not figured out yet is how to post them in this forum but thanks for the help.....
> 
> rcorrino



It's quite simple.  When you want to reply, hit the "Go Advanced" button in the quick reply section at the bottom of the thread.  This will put you in a mode with more options for replying as well as uploading attachments if you scroll down a bit.

As for the screenshots, if the LC575 can access the other Macs using AppleTalk, then access one of the shares on those other Macs.  If not, then you might want to download NetPresenz (through dial-up...shouldn't take too long).  NetPresenz is an FTP and HTTP server for 68K and PowerPC Macs and is free to use.  Just install that and then put the LC575 back on your network.  Enable NetPresenz FTP on it place the screenshots in the folder that is being shared over FTP.  Then, access it from one of the other Macs on the network using an FTP client in order to grab the screenshots and upload them.

A little tedious, but hope this helps.


----------

